# FRUSTRATED Bolt and TiVo Support



## Lenny44 (Feb 12, 2016)

Problem started when one morning my Bolt and three mini's all said they had no internet connection. Did some home troubleshooting and eventually called TIVO. They had me go through a series of reboots, unplugging cables, re-connecting the MOCA network......with no solution.
I took it upon myself to power down my entire home network (including all TiVo boxes) powered everything up and the missing Internet message went away.
Noticed yesterday that when going to a standard def channel I no longer had the option to push "D" to jumpto the HD version of the channel. Hmmmm strange. The same issue on all 3 of the mini's. The "D" still worked to do a commercial skip so I knew the button was functional. Additionally the verbiage was missing on the screen to "Push the D button for HD"'
Called TiVo Tech Support twice and both times they said I have a faulty remote and they will send a replacement. I tried to explain that it is not the remote as the "D" button works for other things.
I suspect that the Bolt does not know I have HD channels available. I went to the master channel guide and the HD channels are there and I can manually tune to them and they work in HD. I think for some reason t he BOLT only thinks it has standard def channels available to it.
Now this morning I work up and my Bolt says that I do not have an active account anymore but when I log in to TiVo it shows the DVR and the mini's are all active?????
I am thinking a guided setup might do the trick but I wanted opinions first.....also wondering if the guided setup will wipe out all of my current stored recordings.......what about things scheduled to record???? Will I need to reactivity the MOCA network?......Itg never went clean for me back to day one.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions....
Len


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Lenny44 said:


> Problem started when one morning my Bolt and three mini's all said they had no internet connection. Did some home troubleshooting and eventually called TIVO. They had me go through a series of reboots, unplugging cables, re-connecting the MOCA network......with no solution.
> I took it upon myself to power down my entire home network (including all TiVo boxes) powered everything up and the missing Internet message went away.
> Noticed yesterday that when going to a standard def channel I no longer had the option to push "D" to jumpto the HD version of the channel. Hmmmm strange. The same issue on all 3 of the mini's. The "D" still worked to do a commercial skip so I knew the button was functional. Additionally the verbiage was missing on the screen to "Push the D button for HD"'
> Called TiVo Tech Support twice and both times they said I have a faulty remote and they will send a replacement. I tried to explain that it is not the remote as the "D" button works for other things.
> ...


Hi,
If you just go through the guided setup again, your recordings should be fine, a "clean & delete" will wipe out all. You should not have mess with the MoCA settings either.
Although it will likely not be the fix, I recommend going to your router and setting all Tivos to have fixed/static/reserved IP's.
To me you sound like you have either network problems, an account issue, or possibly an iffy Bolt.


----------



## alevenso (May 9, 2016)

Yeah I agree with fcfc2 - it sounds like some funky network issue where your Bolt has lost some of its connections - or its dropping out of the network and getting in a bad state - if changing to static ips does not resolve the problem - maybe do some network monitoring to see if you are losing packets or connectivity - if that is not the culprit it might be a bad Bolt.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

I can't speak for the HD issue as I'm OTA only.

However, for the networking issue definitely move to static IPs. All my networking issues went away as soon as I switched to static IPs.


----------

